# Pensacola Beach pier, 7/20



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

This morning, tarpon was the game. Live LYs was what they wanted. I discovered that us old men do NOT need to target tarpon. One that I hit went from the SW corner of the T...around the east side of the T...all the way in to the sandbar...and 3/4 of the way back to the T before he finally tailwhipped my braid. 4 jumps, 350 yards of braid and mono out, got all the mono back on and half the braid, about 70 yards....back on the spool....and then got jump number 5...and then he took back all the line I recovered and then some. Braid broke about 2 feet above my 50 mono leader. The first tarpon was more my speed. 1 jump then came right to the pier to be released.

Naturally, first king came in out of nowhere and freight trained my LY...50 mono leader lasted about 1 nanosecond.

This afternoon, we saw a lot of big, noneating, kings, but some of the smaller kings weighing in the teens ate.I got one of those, about 12 pounds. Later, I put a lively LY on, flipped it out where the kings had been coming in from...of course, one of those damn oversized threadfin herrings we call a tarpon ignored how long it took me to catch that big LY and sucked it down. I didn't set the hook and he did what I hoped for...made a jump and slung the hook.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good morning! I'm out of commission with a broken ankle for all of tarpon season and then some. Glad to hear a good story. Thanks.


----------

